# Federal Reserve Bank



## John J (Jul 18, 2002)

Does anyone have any info on the security department at the Federal Reserve Bank of Boston? I heard it was a good department to work for however I have not been able to find too much info on them.


----------



## RETCOP (Jan 16, 2005)

I useed to know someone that worked there, but unfortunately forgot the name of company, stop by or give the Reserve a call. Guy I knew eventually went to the U.S. Mint Polce dept. good Luck


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

You can find info on the Fed website
Fed Employment Site

Also, PM negaproach (my husband), he used to work there and could tell you a few things. Not sure when he would get back to you, but he will.


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

I interviewed with the Federal Reserve in Boston a couple of months before 9/11. The pay back then was 29k to start usual benefits. The way it was explained it to me it was lots of fixed posts watching cameras and working the metal detectors in the front of the bldg. When I was there they had no arrest powers, but carried a lot of firepower. After 9/11 things were supposed to have changed. Last I heard they were supposed to be becoming Federal Police Officers and going to Federal Training, but I havent heard anymore about it since then.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

When my husband was there (post 9/11) he had arrest powers, but never really were "allowed" to arrest anyone/thing. They are considered Federal Police Officers now. How you explained is it pretty accurate.


----------



## coppah914 (Dec 7, 2004)

A friend of mine worked there for a little over a year, he enjoyed it. He said it was a decent job and worked with a good group of guys/gals. I got a quick tour of their office...They are def. well armed. They also had an indoor shooting range...At the time they were Federal Police. I visited over a year ago so I'm not sure what has changed.


----------



## masstoazcop (Dec 3, 2003)

I worked there when I was at Northeastern, I got the job thru the co-op department. They do carry a weapon and have access to shot guns and rifles.

The majority of your time is spent at fixed post through out the building, check ID's, etc. The money was good and there was plenty of OT. All and all,it's a good job if you want to go that route. I worked with a lot of guys who had worked at the Fed for over 15-20 years. They have a good retirement package. Some of the guys I had worked left the Fed to purse a law enforcement career.


----------



## dsm290 (Dec 25, 2003)

They are hiring again for the Boston office.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

masstoazcop said:


> I worked there when I was at Northeastern, I got the job thru the co-op department. They do carry a weapon and have access to shot guns and rifles.
> 
> The majority of your time is spent at fixed post through out the building, check ID's, etc. The money was good and there was plenty of OT. All and all,it's a good job if you want to go that route. I worked with a lot of guys who had worked at the Fed for over 15-20 years. They have a good retirement package. Some of the guys I had worked left the Fed to purse a law enforcement career.


:dito: Definately worth looking into!


----------



## id1811xecj (Jun 27, 2004)

They are Special Deputy US Marshals. It is limited arrest authority on duty.


----------

